# Marijuana Curing methods



## Gartner (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are few curing Methods...
Air Curing:  Its done by constructing barns designed with ventilated slats and sealed them. The air circulation should be saturated with moisture  for better curing..
Sun Curing: This is the easy way to cure little amount, just place in a plastic bag or glass jar and expose it to the sun..
Water curing: Small amount of water is sprayed over the grass after it was dried properly,Then its piled in a glass jar which is filled with luke warm water..Again it was dried...

Just i have shared few methods...Masters can comment on this... Regards











:bong2:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure how the buds will dry if air is saturated with moisture, seems this would promote mold issues. Placing buds in jar in sun seems bad too, the trichs break down in sunlight (if memory serves), best to dry in cool dark place?

NEVER spray buds....In fact, NO WAY will the last method do anything but soak the buds and likely cause rot and mold....no way should anyone do this.

Maybe you might try reading the stickies for proper curing methods....these are all way off! Any newb reading this should be forewarned!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 13, 2011)

Do not try this at home, and watch your step as you're getting off the bus, kids.



			
				Gartner said:
			
		

> Here are few curing Methods...
> Air Curing: Its done by constructing barns designed with ventilated slats and sealed them. The air circulation should be saturated with moisture for better curing..
> Sun Curing: This is the easy way to cure little amount, just place in a plastic bag or glass jar and expose it to the sun..
> Water curing: Small amount of water is sprayed over the grass after it was dried properly,Then its piled in a glass jar which is filled with luke warm water..Again it was dried...
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2011)

DO NOT MESS UP YOUR HARD WORK BY TRYING THESE WAYS OF RUINING MEDS

Read and uses the method in these threads and your meds will be great.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11352


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not sure where you came up with these curing methods, but I certainly would never treat any of my buds that way.  Sunlight does indeed destroy THC and I cannot see how something soaked with water or in a high humidity environment can be expected to not mold and/or mildew.  Are you sure you are not thinking of tobacco and not marijuana.


----------



## TicTac (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, those seem kind of crazy to me.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 30, 2011)

this is a joke. 

someone must be trying to suck us in.


----------



## prefersativa (Apr 30, 2011)

The curing methods mentioned are for tobacco. We used them when I was a kid. But I wouldn't cure weed in any of those ways.  Can you just imagine the smell of a barn full of weed hanging to cure


----------



## EsC420PoT (Apr 30, 2011)

lmao! Only way ima cure my meds is in a Masin jar thank you very much


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that was a malicious post to ruin someones crop...


----------



## lindseyj (Aug 1, 2013)

For the best growth of any natural product especially plants, you need to have a conducive environment.  If any unfavorable condition is there the plants may suffer, so try to maintain optimum condition and if required take the advice of any professional of the concerned field.


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol........and y'all give me a hard time...and this obvious buffoonery gets such a gentle response....this is hands down the worst info posted in forum history...


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 1, 2013)

:yeahthat: you would be better off reading in the grow resource files stored here on the site all of your stated methodes sound like a good way to ruin some good bud.

try hanging in your tent upside down on cloths hangers with a fan cirulating air in the tent in a circle dump water on the floor of the tent and seal let water dry for a day than another glass or use however much you need the more mositor the more chance of bud rot i go for around 30 % rh in the tent takes around two weeks to cure


----------

